# Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum: metallenes Echo beim Tippen



## MrWan (5. November 2016)

Hallo PCGH-Gemeinde,


  ich habe als Ablöse meiner G19s eine G910 Orion Spectrum erworben. Die Qualität der Ausleuchtung ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Relativ kurzer Hub und relativ leise, leichtgängig, leicht taktil, regulär geformte Kappen – das Tippgefühl der Tasten gefällt. 


  Es gibt nur ein Problem, von dem ich dachte, es wäre auf G410 und G810 beschränkt, da ich bei diesem Modell bislang noch nichts davon gehört hatte: Beim Tippen gibt die Tastatur ein metallenes, nachhallendes Geräusch bzw. Echo von sich. Es kommt anscheinend überwiegend aus dem linken Tastaturbereich. Bei dem Versuch, den Bereich und den Ursprung des Geräuschs zu lokalisieren, habe ich festgestellt, dass das Geräusch auch erzeugt wird, wenn man z.B. das Arx Dock zum jeweiligen Anschlag herauszieht/hineinschiebt oder mit einem Finger auf die Rückseite der Tastatur „klopft“. Es entsteht also nicht nur durch das Betätigen der Taster. Es klingt als ob eine (oder mehrere) Federn direkten Kontakt zu der verbauten Metallplatte hätten und die Vibration der Feder(n) auf diese übertragen wird.


  Beim Spielen mit Sound ist das kein Problem, da das Geräusch dabei problemlos vom Spielsound übertönt wird. Beim Arbeiten am auf Ruhe getrimmten PC stört es allerdings schon, insbesondere, wenn man schneller tippt.

  Wer hat die G910 Spectrum (oder auch Spark) und kennt dieses Geräusch? Ist dieses tatsächlich normal oder ist meine gerade angelieferte Tastatur womöglich defekt?


  Eine Alternative zu dieser Tastatur zu finden wäre etwas schwer, da die Kombination aus mechanischen Tasten, RGB Per-Key Illumination, Makro-, Multimediatasten und Lautstärkerad wohl derzeit recht selten ist. Es sind eben viele Dinge, die ich seit der G15 Blue gewohnt bin und nicht mehr darauf verzichten möchte. Die G910 dürfte nur gerne eine längere, weniger steil abfallende Handballenauflage haben und insgesamt etwas flacher sein, hier bevorzuge ich das flachere Layout von G15/G19s.


  Bei meinen Recherchen bin ich auf Schlagwörter wie „Filco Ping“ und teilweise wenig konstruktive Diskussionen gestoßen. Daher frage ich gezielt nach der G910 und möchte keine allgemeine Diskussion zu Geräuschen von mechanischen Tastaturen beginnen.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (5. November 2016)

Also ich besitze seid gut einem Jahr die G910 Orion Spark und muss sagen da ist bei mir nichts mit metallisch klingenden geräuschen.

Hab mal das ARX Dock heraus gezogen und auch mal die Tastatur abgeklopft ich höre beim darauf klopfen nur ganz normal das geräusch des Kunststoffes sonst nichts.

Das Tipp geräusch an für sich, ist vollkommen normal nei mechanischen Tastaturen.

MFG


----------



## MrWan (5. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für dein Einschätzung. Das durch die Tasten selbst verursachte Tippgeräusch empfinde ich auch als angenehm. Nur dieses metallene Nachhallen irritiert.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (5. November 2016)

Dann hat das wohl nur deine Tastatur. 

Vlt. haben das noch andere keine Ahnung aber ich zumindest nicht zum Glück. 

MFG


----------



## MrWan (6. November 2016)

Ich habe nun einmal ein wenig gezielter recherchiert und würde nun behaupten, dass wohl nicht wenige G910 das Problem haben dürften und es lediglich nicht Jedem auffällt. Ich habe z.B. ein Review auf Youtube angesehen, in dem während der Demonstration des Tippgeräusches ständig das Nachhallen zu hören ist, wenn man sich das Video einmal mit Kopfhörern ansieht. Der Reviewer verliert allerdings kein Wort darüber. 
Wenn man die Konstruktion der G910 mit ihrer Metallplatte zwischen den Tastenmodulen und PCB betrachtet, macht es durchaus Sinn, dass diese Metallplatte zum Schwingen angeregt werden kann und dadurch dieses Geräusch verursacht.

/** Edit:
Ich bin auf ein Video gestoßen, in welchem ein User die Geräusche seiner G410 während einer Runde Quake Live mitgeschnitten hat. Er äußert sich im Kommentar zu einem nachhallenden Ton bei jedem Tastendruck, der auch gut im Video zu hören ist. Zu meiner Überraschung ähnelt das Geräusch ziemlich exakt dem meiner G910 Spectrum. Warum überrascht? Weil das Pingen und Echo der G410 von Testern stets auf die dort nicht vorhandene Metallplatte zurückgeführt wurde. Die G910 und G810 sollten allerdings eine besitzen. Demnach könnte das Problem der Spectrum-Reihe ein ganz anderes sein.
 Das vesteht man also unter "Gaming"-Tastaturen, sie sind aufgrund ihrer Nebengeräusche nur beim Spielen (mit Sound) akzeptabel. Nein, Spaß beiseite, ich mag Logitech-Produkte eigentlich und finde es einfach gerade etwas bedauerlich.
*/


----------



## bonbon2k (13. November 2016)

Meine hat das metallische Echo zum Glück nicht, würde mich schon ziemlich stören denke ich. Hast du deine G910 inzwischen umgetauscht?

Edit: Heute, 11 Tage später, höre ich das metallische nachhallen auch


----------



## syberax (23. November 2016)

Ich habe seit eben auch die Spectrum 910 und habe genau den gleichen Rotz. Man o Man das gibts doch gar nicht. Früher hatte ich mal den Vorgänger die Spark ca. 1 Monat und die hatte das nicht kam aber mit den Caps nicht klar. Stört schon ziemlich wie ich finde.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (23. November 2016)

Nur warum sollte der Hersteller auf teurere Materialien umsteigen, wenn ein Großteil der Kunden, die Geräusche gar nicht wahrnimmt? 
So denken leider die meisten großen Hersteller.
Ist das selbe, wie das Spulenfiepen bei der XPS Reihe von Dell.

Meine Tastatur von Corsair(natürlich nicht jedes Modell) hatte genau das selbe.
Kein Review geht auf das Nachhallen ein, unabhängig von der genutzten Tastatur.
Entweder hören die es nicht oder wollen das Review möglichst positiv halten.

Es gibt auch Tastaturen ohne dem Nachhall, aber bei den Logitech Keyboards, soll es wohl recht oft vorkommen.


----------



## syberax (23. November 2016)

Jo hab meine gerade wieder eingepackt geht zurück. Also für 166€ darf so etwas nicht sein.


----------



## Unplayable (23. Dezember 2016)

Ist bei meiner G810 auch, da ich sie aber bei Media Markt für 60€ neu bekommen habe ist mir das egal


----------



## mcmarky (26. Dezember 2016)

Ist mir bei meiner G810 schon beim Auspacken aufgefallen, irgendein metallisches Hallen. Wenn man die Tastatur schon an der Seite antickt, dann hallt sie schon... beim Tippen mal stärker mal schwächer. Da muss ich echt mal ne Lanze für Razer brechen, meine BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth von 2014 hat das nicht, wenn auch die Tastengeräusche etwas lauter bei der Razer sind.


----------



## barmitzwa (27. Dezember 2016)

war bei mir auch so. Ging daraufhin zurück - für 125€ eine absolute Lachnummer.

jetzt habe ich übergangsweise die Logitech k280e für 15€ und bin geneigt die längerfristig zu behalten


----------



## 05154 (18. Januar 2017)

Meine neue G910 Orion Spectrum hat das auch. Da ich die von Amazon hab, habe ich aber keine Lust die einzuschicken.

Meine alte Aivia Osmium hatte jenes Problem ebenfalls, allerdings nur bei 2 Tasten und noch lange nicht so laut. Und da ich hier ja lese dass das Problem ziemlich bekannt ist und mir so auf die Schnelle keine gute Alternative zu der 910 einfällt, lebe ich damit.

EDIT 21.01.: Ok, ich hab se zurückgeschickt...


----------



## MrWan (22. Januar 2017)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> war bei mir auch so. Ging daraufhin zurück - für 125€ eine absolute Lachnummer. [...]





05154 schrieb:


> [...] EDIT 21.01.: Ok, ich hab se zurückgeschickt...



Das hätte ich konsequenterweise auch tun sollen - und zwar spätestens nachdem Logitech sich nach mehreren Wochen dann doch noch dazu entschieden hatte, den durch ihren technischen Support angefragten Garantieaustausch abzulehnen und dabei diese Geräuschkulisse als bei einer mechanischen Tastatur "normal und erwartet" zu bewerten . Ich hatte in einem anderen Thread ein paar Worte dazu geschrieben: 

Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??
Mechanische Tastatur ohne "Filco Ping" (Thiiinggg) der Keyfeder erhältlich??

Ich vermute und hoffe, dass ein Nachfolger der G910 Orion Spectrum  dieses "normale und erwartete" nachhallende Geräusch nicht mehr  fabrizieren wird oder zumindest nicht mehr in diesem Ausmaß.

Ich habe nun wirklich versucht, mich mit dem Geräusch anzufreunden, habe aber nach mehreren Wochen und vielen Seiten Code und Schrift entnervt wieder meine G19s angeschlossen. Wer ausschließlich oder überwiegend spielt, für den ist diese Tastatur aufgrund des kurzen Auslöseweges jedoch gut geeignet und auch die Ausleuchtung der Tasten ist wirklich äußerst gelungen. Die „eigenartige“ Geräuschkulisse der Tastatur und der aktuell wirklich miese (ausgelagerte?) Logitech-Support machen es mir dennoch schwer eine Empfehlung auszusprechen.

Um es einmal so zu sagen: Logitech, ich war mal dein Fan , von deinen Produkten und deinem (ehemals) erstklassigen Endkundenservice.


----------



## Trafaowl (25. Januar 2017)

Also ich und ein Kollege haben uns letztens das Gamingbundle bestellt in dem auch die G910 enthalten war und auch uns ist das metallische Geräusch aufgefallen. Da es uns keine Ruhe gelassen hat, haben wir unsere Tastaturen mal genauer inspiziert, wodurch wir auf etwas aufmerksam wurden. Bei den Romer-G Switches kann man außen auf der Tastaturverpackung schon sehen, das bei jeder Taste so blaue Käppchen verbaut sind. Diese waren auch bei der Vor Ort ausliegenden Tastatur im Mediamarkt zu finden. Bei unseren beiden Tastaturen haben diese jedoch gefehlt. Auch bei der Recherche im Internet hat sich ergeben, dass diese eigentlich da sein müssten. Das Geräusch war bei der ausliegenden Tastatur im Elektronikmarkt nicht wahrzunehmen und auch das Tippgefühl war anders.Ich tippe auf einen Herstellungsfehler, wobei ein anderer Kollege diese Tastatur einzeln bei Conrad bestellt hat und auch dort die blauen Teile fehlten. Wir haben jetzt beide einen Ersatz geordert. Sollten die Teile dort auch fehlen, wird diese definitiv zurückgeschickt.


----------



## MrWan (25. Januar 2017)

Trafaowl schrieb:


> Bei den Romer-G Switches kann man außen auf der Tastaturverpackung schon sehen, das bei jeder Taste so blaue Käppchen verbaut sind. Diese waren auch bei der Vor Ort ausliegenden Tastatur im Mediamarkt zu finden.



Hi Trafaowl,

das klingt interessant. Handelte es ich im Media Markt auch um die Orion Spectrum oder die ältere Orion Spark?



Trafaowl schrieb:


> Bei unseren beiden Tastaturen haben diese jedoch gefehlt. Auch bei der Recherche im Internet hat sich ergeben, dass diese eigentlich da sein müssten.


Bei meiner sind diese ebenfalls nicht vorhanden. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass lediglich die Farbe durch Schwarz ersetzt wurde, da ein Rahmenelement vorhanden ist. Vielleicht wurde die Produktion der Switches umgestellt.



Trafaowl schrieb:


> Das Geräusch war bei der ausliegenden Tastatur im Elektronikmarkt nicht wahrzunehmen und auch das Tippgefühl war anders.


Jetzt müsste ich doch glatt einmal den Aussteller im hiesigen Media Markt begutachten (und hoffen, dass es noch derselbe ist). Bei diesem konnte ich nämlich ebenfalls kein auffälliges Echo wahrnehmen. Es scheint Exemplare zu geben, die dieses auffällige metallene Echo nicht haben. Dies hatte ich dem Logitech-Kundenservice damals ebenfalls mitgeteilt, sie waren darauf allerdings überhaupt nicht eingegangen als sie eine Garantieabwicklung letztlich abgelehnt hatten.


----------



## Trafaowl (25. Januar 2017)

Bei der Tastatur im Mediamarkt handelte es sich um die Orion Spectrum. Wir haben uns Tastaturen in zwei verschiedenen Märkten angeschaut und bei beiden waren die blauen Kappen da. Es könnte natürlich sein das bei der Herstellung etwas umgestellt wurde, aber zu dem Thema ist nirgendwo etwas zu finden und wir fanden es schon komisch, das egal wo man guckt, überall diese blauen Teile da sind. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die neuen Bundles die wir bekommen ob es bei den beiliegenden Tastaturen dann immer noch der Fall ist. Was sich noch nicht ganz nachstellen ließ ist die Frage, ob das Geräusch auch von dem Untergrund abhängt, auf dem die Tastatur steht. Ich habe selbst in einem anderen Forum zu dem Problem ein Thread aufgemacht, in der Hoffnung von anderen zu hören die die Tastatur besitzen und was dazu sagen können ob die Teile bei denen da sind, aber gab leider kaum eine Rückmeldung


----------



## MrWan (26. Januar 2017)

Trafaowl schrieb:


> Bei der Tastatur im Mediamarkt handelte es sich um die Orion Spectrum. Wir haben uns Tastaturen in zwei verschiedenen Märkten angeschaut und bei beiden waren die blauen Kappen da.


Ok, ich wollte nur sichergehen .



Trafaowl schrieb:


> Es könnte natürlich sein das bei der Herstellung etwas umgestellt wurde, aber zu dem Thema ist nirgendwo etwas zu finden und wir fanden es schon komisch, das egal wo man guckt, überall diese blauen Teile da sind.


Ja, eine Umstellung der Produktion oder gar des Fertigers könnte einiges erklären. Vielleicht wären tatsächlich nur die Switches mit den schwarzen Kappen betroffen.



Trafaowl schrieb:


> Was sich noch nicht ganz nachstellen ließ ist die Frage, ob das Geräusch auch von dem Untergrund abhängt, auf dem die Tastatur steht. Ich habe selbst in einem anderen Forum zu dem Problem ein Thread aufgemacht, in der Hoffnung von anderen zu hören die die Tastatur besitzen und was dazu sagen können ob die Teile bei denen da sind, aber gab leider kaum eine Rückmeldung


Also zumindest bei meinem Exemplar spielt der Untergrund keine Rolle. Ich hatte testweise dämmende Matten untergelegt oder die Tastatur auf die Couch gelegt --> Das Geräusch ist immer vorhanden, es schwingen demnach interne Bauteile bzw. die Federn der (oder zumindest einiger) Schalter übertragen Vibrationen auf die verbaute Metallplatte (so meine Vermutung). Das Geräusch lässt sich selbst dann erzeugen, wenn ich die Tastatur in die Luft halte und mit dem Finger an das Gehäuse tippe.


----------



## Trafaowl (30. Januar 2017)

Ich habe jetzt das neue Bundle zugeschickt bekommen und auch hier "fehlen" leider die blauen Teile. Ich warte nochmal ab mit dem zurückschicken, da ein Kollege die Woche auch ein neues Bundle bekommt, vielleicht hat er ja mehr Glück.


----------



## JackA (30. Januar 2017)

Ich bekomme heute die G410 Atlas Spectrum (konnte bei 20,- auf Amazon nicht nein sagen ) und  kann euch dann berichten, was da los ist.


----------



## MrWan (30. Januar 2017)

Trafaowl schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt das neue Bundle zugeschickt bekommen und auch hier "fehlen" leider die blauen Teile. Ich warte nochmal ab mit dem zurückschicken, da ein Kollege die Woche auch ein neues Bundle bekommt, vielleicht hat er ja mehr Glück.


Nach deinem Hinweis hatte ich auf einer Durchreise an einem Media Markt gehalten und den dortigen Aussteller „geprüft“. Es handelte sich demnach nicht um den Aussteller, von dem ich bisher sprach. Allerdings war auch dieses Exemplar sehr unauffällig hinsichtlich des metallenen Echos. Nur mit Mühe konnte man den Tasten ein minimales Pingen entlocken. Dazu musste man die Tasten aber in unüblichem Maße zurückschnappen lassen. Von dem von mir bemängelten metallenen Echo war jedoch nichts zu vernehmen. Und siehe da, diese Tastatur hatte die von dir beschriebenen blauen Käppchen. Auch unterschied sich diese Tastatur hinsichtlich des Tippgefühls von meinem Exemplar mit den schwarzen Kappen. Der Aussteller tippt sich gedämpfter, ähnlich der G910 Orion Spark.

Vielleicht haben Omron/Logitech den Fertiger gewechselt oder den Produktionsprozess umgestellt?! Womöglich um günstiger fertigen zu können. Die G910 Spectrum wird seit einigen Wochen oftmals sehr günstig angeboten und ist im durchschnittlichen Preisniveau deutlich gefallen (was auch auf die G410 zutrifft).

Nach deinem Post hatte ich selbst ein wenig „gegoogelt“ und war auf folgenden Thread im Forum von LinusTechTips gestoßen, der die Unterschiede der Switches in Bildern festhält und ebenfalls ein unterschiedliches Tippgefühl erwähnt:
Just realize there are two types of switches for G910 Orion Spectrum. What is the difference? - Peripherals - Linus Tech Tips



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich bekomme heute die G410 Atlas Spectrum (konnte bei 20,- auf Amazon nicht nein sagen ) und  kann euch dann berichten, was da los ist.


Bei dem Preis hätte ich auch noch eine mitgenommen. Zur Not kann man sie als programmierbare LED-Wanddeko verwenden. Bei der G410 wurde mWn zwar keine Metallplatte verbaut, es gibt jedoch dennoch einige Berichte und Videos, die auch bei diesem Modell die angesprochenen Geräusche aufzeigen. Das Problem scheint demnach in erster Linie von den Tastern selbst auszugehen. Die Metallplatte in den größeren Modellen könnte die Geräusche ggf. verstärken. Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Eindruck.


----------



## JackA (4. Februar 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung:
Lasst nie von Hermes liefern, was für Pflaumen.
Zur G410: Bei mir sind die Romer-G mit blauem Gehäuse verbaut. Pingen hör ich ein ganz klein wenig, stört mich persönlich aber nicht weiter.
Die Tastatur selbst war richtig versüfft, da muss ich mit Amazon noch ein Wörtchen reden, "gebraucht - gut - mit kleinen Kratzern" ist schon stark untertrieben. 3h Reinigung war erstmal angesagt.
Der Preis: Die 150€ UVP für Die Tastatur ist lachhaft  von Logitech. Das Gehäuse wirkt so billig wie das einer G80-1800/3000 etc. Das biegt und dreht sich schon allein beim Ansehen. Dazu der Kiddie-Look...
Aber das Tippgefühl ist gut, schönes Feedback, wer also eine Rubberdome als Mecha will, die Romer-G sind die Lösung und man bekommt jeden Vorteil einer Mecha.
Und was Romer-G am Besten kann, das habe ich wirklich noch nie so gut gesehen: Die Ausleuchtung der Tasten ist grandios. Da leuchten nur die Legenden und nichts außerhalb der Tastenkappe. Die Farben sind kräftig und Schatten gibts auch keine. Super.
Also die 24€ wars mir wert für den Zustand. 50-60 Euro neu lass ich mir eingehen, alles darüber ist Verarschung.

*Nachtrag:
Jetzt wo meine Umgebung etwas leiser ist, hört man das Pingen umso mehr. Jetzt versteh ich die Leute, denen das auf den Sack geht... das geht garnet. Ich dachte ja immer, dass ich unempfindlich darauf bin, da ich es bei Cherry-MX Mechas noch nie hatte (und ich habe einige Mechas damit zu Hause), aber das, was die Romer-G pingen (auch die blauen bei mir), ist enorm.


----------



## bonbon2k (5. Februar 2017)

Ich habe jetzt interessehalber bei meiner G910 Orion Spectrum (gekauft im November 2016) nachgesehen. Meine hat das Schweizer-Tastaturlayout und blaue Switches, das metallene nachhallen höre ich trotzdem auch. Am Anfang fiel es mir aber nicht auf, sondern erst nach ungefähr 2 Wochen.
Vorstellen kann ich mir, dass es im Mediamarkt etwas lauter ist als zu Hause, darum hört man es im Mediamarkt womöglich nicht?


----------



## Trafaowl (10. Februar 2017)

Bei mir gibt es jetzt auch wieder ein kleines Update: Nachdem mir das Problem beim ersten Bundle aufgefallen war, habe ich ein Ticket bei Logitech aufgemacht. Da 3 Wochen verstrichen waren, ohne dass ich etwas von denen gehört hatte, habe ich das ganze schon als abgehakt betrachtet. Jetzt hatte sich tatsächlich Anfang der Woche Logitech bei mir gemeldet. Die erste Antwort auf das Problem fiel aber alles andere als zufriedenstellend aus, da ich nur auf einen Logitech Artikel verwiesen wurde in dem nur drin stand, wie toll und einzigartig die Switches sind. Ich habe dem netten Herren dann nochmal eine Antwort geschrieben, indem ich ihn noch einmal explizit auf das eigentliche Problem hingewiesen habe und habe zudem den Link zu einem Foreneintrag mitgeschickt, bei dem das Problem anschaulich mit Bildern von einem anderen User beschrieben wurde. Tatsächlich habe ich 1 1/2 Tage später erneut eine Antwort erhalten. Diesmal wollten Sie von mir zwei Bilder haben, auf dem man das Problem erkennt und die Seriennummer der Hardware (zusätzlich sollte jeweils ein Blatt Papier mit der Referenznummer auf dem Foto sein). Das ganze habe ich dann gestern losgeschickt und gehe von einer Antwort in der nächsten Woche aus. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (16. Februar 2017)

Ich bin gespannt 
Der Logitech Support ist nämlich echt lächerlich geworden.

Hatte wegen meiner G900 auch ein Ticket aufgemacht und es hat ähnlich lange gedauert bis ich eine Antwort erhalten habe.
Später wollten die dann auch Fotos und sogar Videos. Nach mehreren Wochen kamen die zum Entschluss, dass ich es doch beim Händler umtauschen soll.

Nach mehreren Wochen so etwas raus zu hauen, hätten die sich echt sparen können.  
Die versuchen die Garantie seit neustem zu verweigern und verweisen immer an den Händler. 
Dabei ist der Händler bei mir nicht direkt um die Ecke und bei den Preisen hatte ich etwas Service erwartet.

Das einzig gute, wenn etwas ist, bekommt man es direkt ausgetauscht da es keine Reparatur dafür gibt.
Bezweifle das Logitech irgend etwas wegen dem pingen tun wird, da die Anzahl der Leute die das pingen wahrnehmen oder es für nicht normal halten, sehr gering ist.
Die wenigsten beschweren sich.


----------



## doncamill (17. Februar 2017)

Warum kauft man denn heute noch solche Dinge im MM ? 
Ist doch total überteuert. Bei uns ist gerade ne Blackwidow Ultimate für 180€!!! zu haben o.O


----------



## JackA (17. Februar 2017)

Kommt drauf an, Angebote gibts im MM/Saturn mal richtig gute, muss man aber Preise vergleichen.
Gab z.B. letztes Jahr im Herbst bei meinem Haus und Hof MM nen 350,- Beyerdynamic Kopfhörer für 79,-


----------



## Watney (30. März 2017)

Scheinbar tritt das Problem nur bei den Romer-Gs auf oder? Meine Frage rührt daher, dass ich mich für die G610 mit Cherry-Switches interessiere und diese das gleiche Gehäuse hat wie die G810.


----------



## Wastlline (27. April 2017)

Hallo, vorweg einen netten Gruß in die Runde.
Hallo, da meine neue G910 Orion Spectrum auch diesen metallischen Nachhall auf allen Tasten zeigt, schreibe ich auch noch was dazu. Zurücksenden ja oder nein?  Nach Recherge im netz zeigen auch diese mechanischen Tastaturen den gleichen Nachhall an:Lt G810 - Lt G610-Corsair K70 - Razor Bl.Widow U.E. - Vengeance K95 und Weitere. Also ein verbreitetes "Übel", was wohl auch durch Umtausch nicht zu beheben ist. Und auf keinen Fall sollte man dem Rat einiger Spezies folgen, durch diverse Lötarbeiten an dem Tasteninneren das Gräusch versuchen zu beseitigen. Solche Tipps braucht bestimmt kein Mensch. Ansonsten eine prima G910. Bei mir sind auch innen die schwarzen Kappen mit weissem Innenleben verbaut.
Leider ist es mir bislang nicht gelungen für mein "Spiel Mass effect Andromeda", das vorgefertigte Profil in der neusten Logitech Gaming Software, durch ein Selbsterstelltes zu ersetzen, und auch die Farben des vorgefertigten Profils für MEA lassen sich nicht verändern. Vielleicht ist es ja auch so gewollt, wer weiß. Falls man es doch ändern kann und wer hierzu eine step by step-Lösung für mich hätte, teilt es mir bitte mit. Die Standardprofile für den normalen Schreibbetrieb lassen sich farblich ändern.


----------



## MrWan (5. Mai 2017)

Trafaowl schrieb:


> Diesmal wollten Sie von mir zwei Bilder haben, auf dem man das Problem erkennt und die Seriennummer der Hardware (zusätzlich sollte jeweils ein Blatt Papier mit der Referenznummer auf dem Foto sein). Das ganze habe ich dann gestern losgeschickt und gehe von einer Antwort in der nächsten Woche aus. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.





D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt
> Der Logitech Support ist nämlich echt lächerlich geworden.
> Hatte wegen meiner G900 auch ein Ticket aufgemacht und es hat ähnlich lange gedauert bis ich eine Antwort erhalten habe. Später wollten die dann auch Fotos und sogar Videos. Nach mehreren Wochen kamen die zum Entschluss, dass ich es doch beim Händler umtauschen soll.
> Nach mehreren Wochen so etwas raus zu hauen, hätten die sich echt sparen können.


Ja, das kenne ich … leider (siehe meine Beiträge). 

Trafaowl, was ist bei dir herausgekommen? Hätte mich echt mal interessiert.



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Die versuchen die Garantie seit neustem zu verweigern und verweisen immer an den Händler.
> Dabei ist der Händler bei mir nicht direkt um die Ecke und bei den Preisen hatte ich etwas Service erwartet.


Ja, leider nicht mehr die Servicequalität, die man von Logitech einst kannte. In vielerlei Hinsicht. 



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Bezweifle das Logitech irgend etwas wegen dem pingen tun wird, da die Anzahl der Leute die das pingen wahrnehmen oder es für nicht normal halten, sehr gering ist. Die wenigsten beschweren sich.


Logitech wird da offiziell keine Designschwäche einräumen. Komisch nur, dass es anscheinend mittlerweile eine andere Variante an Schaltern gibt, die sich etwas gedämpfter Tippen. Vielleicht ist ihnen das Problem doch bekannt? Wer weiß��. Vielleicht aber auch normale Serienstreuung. 
Aber solange Logitech, ebenso wie manche Schreiber im Internet, versucht, die Geräuschkulisse als völlig normal für eine mechanische Tastatur zu „verkaufen“, werden selbst diejenigen, die die Geräusche wahrnehmen oder sich gar an ihnen stören nichts unternehmen. Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass nicht wenige Käufer beim ersten Ausprobieren zunächst etwas verwundert sind, aber dann die Info erhalten (egal ob passiv als Leser oder aktiv als Fragesteller), dass es völlig normal sei und dementsprechend damit leben.



Watney schrieb:


> Scheinbar tritt das Problem nur bei den Romer-Gs auf oder? Meine Frage rührt daher, dass ich mich für die G610 mit Cherry-Switches interessiere und diese das gleiche Gehäuse hat wie die G810.


Ich würde sagen, ja: Romer-Gs, zumindest in den Modellen G810 & G910 Orion Spectrum sowie G410 Atlas Spectrum verursachen auffällige Nebengeräusche beim Tippen, die ich in dieser Intensität und Umfang von keinen anderen Tastern kenne. Ich hatte eine G610 mit MX Reds getestet und diese war unauffällig. Kein Vergleich zu der Geräuschkulisse, die meine G910 verursachte. Leider hat die G610 keine dedizierten Makrotasten und RGB-Beleuchtung, sonst hätte ich diese gerne gekauft.



Wastlline schrieb:


> Hallo, vorweg einen netten Gruß in die Runde.
> Hallo, da meine neue G910 Orion Spectrum auch diesen metallischen Nachhall auf allen Tasten zeigt, schreibe ich auch noch was dazu. Zurücksenden ja oder nein? Nach Recherge im netz zeigen auch diese mechanischen Tastaturen den gleichen Nachhall an:Lt G810 - Lt G610-Corsair K70 - Razor Bl.Widow U.E. - Vengeance K95 und Weitere. Also ein verbreitetes "Übel", was wohl auch durch Umtausch nicht zu beheben ist. [...]


Bei Recherchen im Internet muss man immer ein wenig vorsichtig sein. Nicht selten werden verschiedene Dinge durcheinandergeworfen. Ein Pingen einzelner Tasten (oft als Filco-Ping bezeichnet) kann auch bei mechanischen Tastaturen mit Cherry-Switches vorkommen, welches allerdings in Umfang und Lautstärke nicht mit den Geräuschen der G810/G910 Orion Spectrum/G410 vergleichbar ist. Meine G910 schallt bereits, wenn man lediglich mit einem Finger auf das Gehäuse klopft.
Wie zuvor erwähnt habe ich die G610 mit MX Reds testen können und diese ist war im Vergleich zu meiner G910 absolut zufriedenstellend was die Nebengeräusche betraf. 

Ich denke, man sollte die Tastatur demonstrativ mit einem Vermerk zurücksenden, falls das Geräusch stört. Man kann zwar anscheinend "Glück" haben und eines der vermeintlich besseren Exemplare erwischen, das Lotteriespiel würde ich allerdings nicht mitmachen. Zumal ich mittlerweile doch zu der Meinung tendiere, dass es ein generelles Problem der aktuellen Romer-Gs sein könnte.


Ich möchte nochmals erwähnen, dass meine Ausführungen nicht als Logitech-Bashing aufgefasst werden sollen. Ich mag die Marke eigentlich und besitze immer noch einige „Klassiker“ der Marke. Logitech war für mich stets ein innovativer Hersteller mit guten Produkten und erstklassigem Service. Egal, ob Endkunden- oder Geschäftskundenbetreuung. Hoffentlich finden sie zu alten Stärken zurück.


----------



## Outi (5. Mai 2017)

Moin,

ich habe die Tage 2 dieser G910 Orion Spectrum gekauft und beide haben diesen Nachhall. Da eine aber 69,- und die andere 88,- Euro gekostet haben (2 Aktionen / Saturn und Mediamarkt), kann ich damit leben.

Abgesehen davon, dass die Software die reinste Katastrophe ist und bei einer Tastatur das Lautstärkerad nicht flüssig "die Lautstärke ändert /fadet", finde ich sie ganz ok.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist:

Es gibt 2 (!!) Versionen dieser Orion Spectrum Tastatur !!

Zu erkennen am leicht unterschiedlichen Logo des "G" oben links (ist auch auf der Verpackung schon zu erkennen) und an der Produktnummer.
EAN Barcode, Bezeichnungen usw. sind identisch.
Ich vermute das "rundere" G ist die erste Serie und das klarer aktuellere G die neue Serie, diese hat auch eine doch deutlich höhere Produktnummer.

Meine beiden haben wohl die neuere Serie (also das neuere G, wie auch bei allen anderen aktuellen Tastaturen), nur auf der Logitech Webseite ist aktuell bei der G910 noch das alte G zu sehen, alle anderen haben schon das neue.

Direkt vergleichen konnte ich das gestern beim MM, dort lagen beide Versionen im Aktions"käfig".


----------



## Hitcher82 (5. Mai 2017)

Outi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe die Tage 2 dieser G910 Orion Spectrum gekauft und beide haben diesen Nachhall. Da eine aber 69,- und die andere 88,- Euro gekostet haben (2 Aktionen / Saturn und Mediamarkt), kann ich damit leben.
> 
> ...



Sag ma weißt du wie man die Tastatur so einstellt das auch im Spiel sich nichts ändert? Aufm Desktop ist alles wie ich es bevorzuge aber InGame wechselt es dann wo er mir nur gewisse Tasten anders beleuchtet. Das stört mich aber eher als es hilft. Zurück aufm Desktop finde ich aber kein Profil wo es eventuell so gespeichert.


----------



## a160 (5. Mai 2017)

in der Gaming Software überall im oberen Bereich bei Profil etc immer das Standartprofil einstellen.


----------



## Outi (5. Mai 2017)

Wenn Du meinst, dass sich die Beleuchtung im Spiel nicht ändern soll, also alles wie auf dem Desktop aussieht, dann mach einfach den Haken bei "Hintergrundbeleuchtung nach Profil" bei den jeweiligen Profilen raus.
Du findest das bei den beiden Linkspfeilen oben rechts "<<".


----------

